# Well I've won the ground hog wars. Player 2 stepped in.



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

A bobcat 30' that board is about 30x30"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't remember your pen setup, I sure hope it's secure from the cat if it hangs around to keep your groundhogs under control. 

Of course it shows up after you dispatched the last of what you had hanging out there. 

Will a Bobcat go after a groundhog in its burrow?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I think I'd be more worried about the bobcat with the chickens.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't remember your pen setup, I sure hope it's secure from the cat if it hangs around to keep your groundhogs under control.
> 
> Of course it shows up after you dispatched the last of what you had hanging out there.
> 
> Will a Bobcat go after a groundhog in its burrow?


They prefer turkeys and white tail deer. I have an abundance of both. That being said I did add more hardware cloth to coopsolvania


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have those too. What I don't seem to have are groundhogs. But I'm sure there's something else out there that could be a problem. Like wild hogs.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have those too. What I don't seem to have are groundhogs. But I'm sure there's something else out there that could be a problem. Like wild hogs.


Wild hogs? Bacon and pork on the hoof for free omg yes!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Come on down, there's plenty to go around. I'm not even sure they have any restrictions for taking them out. 

But don't offer me any. I have an issue with the possible diseases wild pig could be toting around.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

I'd fill my freezer. Thank you. I'm more worried by the 2 legged diseases. Plus wild hog is as sweet as honey.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't remember your pen setup, I sure hope it's secure from the cat if it hangs around to keep your groundhogs under control.
> 
> Of course it shows up after you dispatched the last of what you had hanging out there.
> 
> Will a Bobcat go after a groundhog in its burrow?


I ordered bean bag rounds for my 12 ga. Hopefully it will work like my q tip airgun rounds for raccoons. One doesn't have to kill them just scare them that's my aim.


----------

